# Trouble programming Digitrax TF4 on LGB 55045



## gswartz (Jan 9, 2008)

I cannot seem to get my LGB 55045 programming module to see a Digitrax TF4 4-function decoder. I tried it on my programming track and even hooked it up directly to the decoder. Sometimes it seems like I can read a CV, but if I try again, I get 255. And if I send a programming command, it always posts an error. I've been able to program other Digitrax decoders (DG583S) and NCE decoders as well. The TF4 functions correctly with its default settings, so I know it works, but I cannot change its address or remap a function or two. I'm installing a few of these into some passenger cars I have so I can turn off the lights when I'm not running them. Nothing wild and tricky.. just controlling some lights.

Anyone have any tricks that I might be able to use to be able to program these little decoders without having to get a dedicated "DCC" programming station?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it possible there is some sort of programming lock CV that you need to adjust first? What software are you using with your 55045, the MTS software? You may want to try downloading the free Massoth programming software and try it with the 55045, though if you've been able to get it to work in the past it seems to me to be a decoder issue. Does it need a load on it, such as a light connected to one of the outputs, in the way some motor decoders require a load to program correctly? 

Keith


----------



## gswartz (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 20 Jan 2014 04:12 PM
Is it possible there is some sort of programming lock CV that you need to adjust first? What software are you using with your 55045, the MTS software? You may want to try downloading the free Massoth programming software and try it with the 55045, though if you've been able to get it to work in the past it seems to me to be a decoder issue. Does it need a load on it, such as a light connected to one of the outputs, in the way some motor decoders require a load to program correctly? 

Keith

I've tried both the LGB and Massoth software. I have found the same behavior with an NCE decoder (D13SRJ) where I needed to be sure a motor was attached (I found that the TF4 doesn't pay attention to Fwd and Rev and wanted light control in a 2nd trolley, so I used a D13SRJ, even though it isn't powered). But with the TF4, there are no motor outputs. I have lights attached to the outputs of the TF4, but that doesn't seem to help. I can't attach too big a load as the outputs are only rated for 125 mA each. The load is 2 incandescent bulbs so I'm probably at 60-70mA. I'm not out to burn it up. Not sure how to proceed to create enough load to read the decoder without burning it up... and to which leads?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

If it has four outputs for lights I would try putting a bulb on each one so you're sure to enough of a load on it without overloading it. If that fails...in idea!


----------



## gswartz (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in responding and thanks for the suggestions. I hadn't given up, just didn't have time to experiment until now. Tried a load on each output but it didn't help. Tried a 1k resistor across the programming leads as well (Digitrax had an article about a troublesome decoder from another manufacturer where they needed the resistor to program it so I thought I'd give it a try), but no go. 

Ended up ordering a SprogII in hopes that will solve my problem in the most economic manner.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I once had issues with my system in programming a Lenz switch controller. 
I found my command station had a CV that could change the pulsed output and this enabled me to address the Lenz and program it. 
I do not believe you can change the 55045's output or low end command units this way.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If nothing works you might try a Train Control Systems FL4.


----------



## gswartz (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, the little SprogII unit showed up today, and I have to say I'm impressed! Easy to install and run the software (I put it on my Mac, though I have both a Mac and PC laptop available) and it did the job! 
My main goal was to put function decoders into some various passenger cars (for my purposes, they tend to run with a specific loco) so when I turn lights on for a loco, the passenger cars light up too. I didn't want to just run them off track power since inactive cars are rarely lit (and it sucks available power). These little TF4 decoders are pretty inexpensive (~$17 each) and with 4 outputs, I might even light some of the lavatories separately in some of the cars just as a little inside joke! 
I use the NCE D13SRJ decoders for some of my smaller trolleys/locos and they are similar in price, with the added ability to discern forward and reverse (well, and of course, running a motor), handy for a second trolley/railbus trailer, even without a motor, but they are physically much larger and so more to "hide" in a passenger car. These little TF4 units are TINY, maybe 1/4"x 1/2". That minimal size appealed to me. I'm just glad I found a way to use them with all my LGB stuff. I do like my LGB stuff, knowing full-well there are limitations that need to overcome. 
Again, thanks everyone for the help and suggestions! It drove me to gain even more understanding of DCC and the communication protocols. Once I started to understand that, I better understood the limitations of my LGB programming module and my need to seek another solution. 

I love playing with trains!


----------

